

Awesomebox: a new platform for modern front-end design & development - mattinsler
http://awesomebox.co/

======
RokStdy
I don't really understand what you do. I will freely admit that I may be dumb,
or not the target market, but I don't get it.

I don't mean to say this to be discouraging, I am interested enough to wonder
what y'all are up to so at least you've piqued my interest (admittedly not a
huge prize, but I'm not trying to be a turd).

~~~
mattinsler
Totally understand the confusion - this is the first time we've put this out
into the world, and it's great to get feedback about which parts are or aren't
clear. Here's a bit more on what we're building:

[http://awesomebox.co/vision](http://awesomebox.co/vision)

If that sounds interesting, we'd love to talk to you about the pain points you
have building front-ends and UIs. Feel free to send us an email at
contact@awesomebox.es

------
tylerhwillis
Upvoted because this sounded interesting: "Our idea is simple - that anyone on
your team should be able to use any iteration of your app or website with zero
configuration. Awesomebox lets you create and collaborate like you would in
the physical world, where it's easy to show people the real thing without
having to ask someone to run code locally, install dependencies, or configure
a staging server. What Heroku is to back-end development, Awesomebox is to
front-end development - a platform that lets you focus on what you do best."

I couldn't find that on mobile without signing up, you might want to add that
to an about or FAQ page.

~~~
oceanplexian
While it may sound interesting this says absolutely nothing about the product.

"Our idea is simple - that anyone on your team should be able to use any
iteration of your app or website with zero configuration."

Who is my team and what is an iteration? Zero-configuration what?

"show people the real thing without having to ask someone to run code locally,
install dependencies, or configure a staging server"

So....a web hosting platform?

"What Heroku is to back-end development, Awesomebox is to front-end
development"

So....a web hosting platform?

"a platform that lets you focus on what you do best"

I'm best at sleeping, drinking beer, and criticizing vague PR statements. In
that case I guess they're right!

~~~
mattinsler
Thanks for the feedback - this is really more a case of "two hackers trying to
describe what we're building" than a "vague PR statement".

I think where we're struggling is narrowing down exactly what we do, without
being pigeonholed into "just another hosting platform". We're really excited
to talk to the many people who did signup and learn more from them, so that we
can get better at this overtime. Thanks for being a "BS filter" and telling us
where we're wrong - if you have more thoughts to share, we'd love to hear from
you. contact@awesomebox.es

~~~
tehaaron
Would it be possible to get some sort of diagram or screenshots up that would
at least give us something to look at? A theoretical, yet somewhat detailed,
use-case would be great.

~~~
mattinsler
Better yet - if you sign up for the beta, we have a working product for you to
try out.

~~~
tehaaron
I signed up for the beta. Now I wait! Thanks

------
cypher543
No details = no sign-up.

~~~
mattinsler
Check out [http://awesomebox.co/vision](http://awesomebox.co/vision) to see
what it's all about.

Sorry about that! We'll add a link to the page from the landing page so it's
easier to find.

~~~
harmspam
Yeah, I read that and I still have no idea what it's about...

------
gnee
What is it?

~~~
fredsanford
An advertisement...

